# Changing V-Belts on the Ford 907 Flail Mower



## DurhamFarms (Feb 23, 2012)

The Ford 907 Flail Mower was manufactured between the years of 1965 and 1972. Mowers which were manufactured from 1970 forward may be identified by their spring-type tensioners (similar to an automotive fan belt tensioner) and their smaller 6-inch diameter Idler pulleys. Mowers manufactured prior to 1970 were equipped with a larger 8-inch diameter Idler pulley and a solid (non-spring) tension adjusting bracket. 

Obtaining the correct V-belt for a 907 Mower can be difficult (particularly for the pre-1970 units) because Ford-New Holland changed the belt's part number several times; but failed to account for the larger 8-inch Idler pulleys on the pre-1970 units. So, here is what Ford 907 Mower Owners need to know, to get the correct V-belt and to replace it correctly:

1) If your mower has the solid idler adjusting bracket (no tension spring), the mower was manufactured before 1970 and should have the large 8-inch Idler pulley.

2) Ford-New Holland shows the part number of the V-belt for ALL 907 mowers as Part Number 9828694, and dealers will tell you this number has been changed to #86516668. However, this V-belt (#9828694 / #9828694) will not fit properly on the pre-1970 mowers.

3) Fortunately, all 907 mowers use a standard C-profile V-belt. This means that you can buy the belt from any local NAPA store. Pre-1970 mowers use a *C-53* belt; while 1970 and later mowers use a *C-52* belt. These belt numbers are generic and are used by all V-belt manufacturers, including Gates, Dayco and others.

4) If you purchase the belts from an industrial supply house, have them order the Kevlar type... they cost more... but are far stronger, and will last much longer.

5) To replace the belt, begin by removing the side cover. Then, loosen the inner and outer 15/16" nuts, which secure the threaded J-bolt in the stop. Loosen the 9/16" nut located in the center of the Idler adjusting bracket. Turning the inner 15/16 nut against the stop will then force the idler adjusting bracket forward (and thus, move the Idler pulley forward) sliding the bolt on the bracket in the elongated slot in the mower housing. Replace the belt,and tighten the outer 15/16" until the belt is taught; continue tightening until the center of the belt deflects one-quarter inch (1/4") when 10 pounds of force is applied to the outside center of the belt. Tighten the inner 15/16" nut against the stop, and tighten the 9/16" nut on the Idler adjusting bracket. Finally, replace the cover and... start mowing!

SHARE THE KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Excellent report. Thanks!!


----------



## john36 (May 26, 2012)

I've replaced my v-belt a just a few days ago. Nothings easier than that!
http://www.best-drivebelts.com/Vbelts/Vbelts-13.html


----------

